# Found this tidbit...any comments?



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

I am not concerned about there being a sudden rush to the woods. I think the VAST MAJORITY of Turkey Hunters do remember and apply.

I am not worried about the Turkey numbers if this should become a reality...if this was to cause a huge problem, then somebody like Mr. Clute (or similar) has their management numbers mixed up!

It is late, and my memory is not functioning real well, but isn't the success rate somewhere south of 25%. If area F for example couldn't spare 200 birds this spring then I am not sure we should be hunting.......dont nail me to a cross regarding exact figures I think I am pretty close, and just wanting to make a point.


Dont forget this is only a topic for discussion, the NRC could decide that this is not going to be a policy. If you feel real stongly one way or the other yuo should attend this NRC mtg. If you have never been to one, it can be an interesting experience. If you want to speak (about anything) you would have an opportunity.


----------



## Moe (Jun 14, 2000)

$$$$..... that's what is driving this whole thing IMO. They just see another way to make some more quick, easy dollars and don't really care about the consequences. No, I don't have any numbers to prove this, it's just my opinion. Oh, and if you think our application deadline is tough to meet, think again. I'm not sure about other states but I know that in WI you have to apply for your turkey permit by sometime in December, I believe it's early to mid.


----------



## Tom Morang (Aug 14, 2001)

By the way, the DNR/NRC did not spearhead this effort, it was a politician that attached it to a DNR appropriations bill..............tm


----------



## lwingwatcher (Mar 25, 2001)

Deadlines are deadlines....quit whining if you didn't have the presence of mind to make the deadline. Gotta be some of the same folks that get used to being able to retake a test in school cuz ya did lousy the first time.... 

Now, if the DNR wants to figure out something to do to maybe make a buck...why don't they consider selling bow hunters a seperate stand alone license. I know alot of folks that would love to be able to kill two birds and by opening the doors for stick flingers....


----------



## DANIEL MARK ZAPOLSKI (Sep 23, 2002)

Hay, I Say If You Failed To Apply For A Permit For Any Reason ****and*** They Have Left Over Tags For An Area Why Not Sell Them So As To Make The Money That The D.n.r. Wanted Anyway. Just Charge Them The Lazy Ass Fee*****say 50$***** And Be Done With It. The Additional Monies Will Help Everybody Down The Road. Cause God Knows We Have Alot Of ****lazy Ass People*** Out In Them Woods.
You See It All The Time. I.e. Opening Day Deer Or Duck Hunting Hear Comes Joe Blow From A Good Drunk The Night Before Right At Prime Time And Screws It Up For Every One In The Woods Or In The Marsh. We Can't Get Away From Them So Just Burn Them At The Cash Register.


----------



## Mallard870 (Aug 11, 2005)

My .02 worth! I think the Michigan Turkey permit system is perfect just the way it is. If someone forgets to apply, then I guess that is too bad. I know people who have forgot, and to them it is always "oh well I'll do it next year". The hunters who love to turkey hunt so much that they can not possibly miss out for one year do not "forget" to apply! If it is something that you feel so passionate about it is always in th back of your mind. If you can that easily forget about it then it cant be that big of a thing to you.
That being said if there were changes to be made I guess it would be to offer the leftover limited quota permits ONLYfor purchase after the unsuccessful applicants have had a chance to get them, and of course include the $4 application fee. The way I see it the ZZ hunt is not a limited quota permit, as the DNR just keeps upping the quota so everyone who applys gets one. I know the rational is that you can't have overcrowding on private land because the landowner controls the access. To a certain extent this is true, BUT the problem I see with it is that if the number of ZZ permits keeps going up the landowners in zone 3 are going to get sick and tired of more and more hunters knocking on their doors. I have seen this happen with waterfowl hunters in the traditional areas, the landowner has enough and just tells everyone no or even worse leases his land to someone with the deep pockets. 
In summary I guess there could be some MINOR tweaking to the turkey permit system but by and large it should be LEFT ALONE.


----------



## Bookmaker (Oct 3, 2003)

This post was not for slamming a fellow sportsman just becouse he forgot to apply. Or using him as an example.
Lets stick to the topic at hand.


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

My sentiments exactly Bookmaker. BTW are you a gambler or do you work in the printing industry? 


Really didn't expect such a wide range of answers.....thanks to all who responded.


----------

